
Open source App to help with CoronaVirus spread - eltados
As we have seen the coronavirus spread across the world and affecting people, I feel powerless working from home on my day to day job as a backend engineer.<p>I wonder what application could help reduce the impact of the crisis.<p>I believe the South Korean and China have introduced some apps to mitigate the disease but that comes with some privacy concerns.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;story&#x2F;phones-track-spread-covid19-good-idea&#x2F;<p>I wonder if an open source solution could be develop mitigating the privacy concern. I don&#x27;t have any expertise with this but I&#x27;m thinking encryption &#x2F; blockchain &#x2F; federate ...<p>This app &#x2F; servicer could then be used by countries with less technically advanced countries as the virus spread.<p>Does anyone know if such project exist or would be interest in starting something like that ?
======
hernanmd
Hello,

At [https://jogl-covid-19.slack.com](https://jogl-covid-19.slack.com) people
is proposing and developing FOSS to help

